# Drivers for rtl8821cu?



## kspatlas (Oct 16, 2021)

Quick question, are there drivers for the rtl8821cu wireless adapter? I'm surprised by how good the hardware support for FreeBSD is and I'm wondering if drivers exist for this.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> … I'd try rtwn(4) for a RTL8821 type card.



kspatlas welcome to FreeBSD Forums.


----------



## wb7odyfred (Oct 18, 2021)

*Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:c811 *Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 802.11ac NIC
Line with Vendor , Product Ids above, are from a linux *lsusb* command.
What Vendor *0bda* and Product *c811* Ids do you get for your *RTL8821cu wifi *device?
Can you post a picture of your wifi device or post a URL link to a manufacturer pictures and specifications?   Realize the FreeBSD wifi drivers support a,b,g protocol but not N or AC.

Post all the results from first command and the section related to your wireless device on the second command
1.)  usbconfig list
2.)  usbconfig dump_device__desc

Wireless configuration for a USB device using rtwn driver  Example Edimax EW-7811un RTL8192CU

Wireless configuration for a PCI device  Good examples for Realtek  PCI RTL8188CE chip set

RTL8812AU or RTL8812BU Realtek Devices A example explanation


```
usbconfig list
usbconfig dump_device_desc
```


```
sysctl -a net.wlan.devices
```
Remember this is JUST a work in progress.
There are 3 files need edited */boot/loader.conf /etc/rc.conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf*
you will need to install 2 or 3 wifi driver kernel modules with kldload command.
Check first what kernel modules are loaded.  Then check after the 2 kldload commands.

```
kldstat
kldload rtwn if_rtwn_usb if_rtwn_pci
kldstat
```

Do this once to create wlan0 entry (or rtwn0, I am not sure)

```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev rtwn0
```

restart the networking service daemons

```
service  netif restart
service routing restart
```

Scan for WiFi access points to connect to.

```
ifconfig wlan0 up scan
```

See more details at these 2 links about  Edimax and  PCI RTL8188CE

See also details / information from a  well maintained linux table entry  specifically for Realtek chip sets wifi devices, both usb and pci

RTL8821cu    single board computers  USB wifi dongle adapter manufacturer

Realtek RTL8821cu  specifications

Place to look for wifi devices and supported BSD drivers for that device.
issue command  
	
	



```
pkg install hw-probe
hw-probe -all -upload
```
  to see how well your computer is supported by BSD drivers for the devices found inside.   -all checks all devices     -upload uploads the information on devices found in your PC computer up to the bsd-hardware.info website.  There is a companion Linux Hardware website linux-hardware.org  Where you can see how well your PC computer is supported by Linux device drivers for the devices found inside your computer.


----------



## kspatlas (Oct 29, 2021)

The post I forgot about....


----------



## wb7odyfred (Nov 4, 2021)

kspatlas said:


> The post I forgot about....


Did you try and get the rtl8821cu wifi device working with your choice of a FreeBSD?  Thanks for the question, it prompted me to research about this particular device.  Above you have the results.


----------

